# C++-Entwicklungsumgebung und GUI



## D@nger (15. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe mir gestern ein Buch namens magnum C++ gekauft um C++ zu erlernen.
Mit C++ hatte ich bis jetzt noch garnichts am Hut, allerdings kann ich VB.
So, als erstes habe ich mir die beiliegende Entwicklungsumgebung installiert ("Microsoft Visual C++ 6.0 Autorenversion").
Dann musste ich erstmal feststellen, dass alles viel komplizierter ist als in Visual Basic.
Z.B. fehlte mir der Designer usw.
Deshalb habe ich mich ins Buch eingelesen und da stand immer nur was von Kommandozeilen usw.,
ABER:
So Programme wir Microsoft Word oder Photoshop sind doch auch alle in C++ geschrieben, oder?
Wie kann ich so eine grafische Benutzeroberfläche (GUI) wie in VB entwickeln?

Vielen Dank schon mal
Viele Grüße

P.S: Im Anhang der Screen von Visual C++ 6.0


----------



## Tobias K. (15. Januar 2006)

moin


Grafische Oberflächen kann man (am besten) mit der MFC entwickeln.
Vorher heisst es aber erstmal Grundlagen lernen und zwar mit Konsolenanwendungen.

Wenn man grafische Oberflächen von Hand machen will kann man die WinApi nehmen http://www.win-api.de/

Vielleicht hättest dich vorher mal Informieren sollen was C und C++ ist.
Desweiteren hilft dir die Suchfunktion hier auch weiter, da es schon viele Anföngerthreads gab.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## D@nger (15. Januar 2006)

Hallo, danke schon mal,
aber in welcher Sprache entwicklen denn die großen Ihre Programme? in C++?
mfg


----------



## Tobias K. (15. Januar 2006)

moin


Das ist alles C++ egal ob Konsole oder GUI.
Für GUIs hättest du dir das Buch "Visual C++ in 21 Tagen" holen sollen, welches es hier als E-Book gibt: http://www.se.fh-heilbronn.de/usefulstuff/VCPLUS6/inhalt.htm
Du wirst aber schnell sehen das dir dafür die Grundlagen fehlen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## RedWing (15. Januar 2006)

D@nger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo, danke schon mal,
> aber in welcher Sprache entwicklen denn die großen Ihre Programme? in C++?
> mfg


Das kommt immer auf die Problemstellung drauf an.

//edit Satz ausgebessert 
Gruß

RedWing


----------



## D@nger (15. Januar 2006)

Hi,

vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Dann muss ich wohl mit Konsolenanwendungen beginnen.
Noch eine Frage:
In welcher Entwicklungsumgebung schreiben die Coder von Photoshop z.B. Ihre Programme?
Auch in Visual C++?
mfg


----------



## Tobias K. (15. Januar 2006)

moin


Da gibt es soooo viele und es ist im Prinzip auch egal.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## RedWing (15. Januar 2006)

Hallo,


			
				D@nger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Antworten.
> Dann muss ich wohl mit Konsolenanwendungen beginnen.
> ...


Kannst Ihnen ja mal ne Email schicken und sie fragen 
Nee jetzt mal im Ernst. Konzentrier dich auf dich.... In welcher Entwicklungsumgebung
andere Ihre Programme schreiben ist vollkommen unerheblich.
Wichtig ist was die Bücher einen propagieren und wie sie es argumentieren, solange es 
gute Bücher sind...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## FireFlow (15. Januar 2006)

Schmeiss den Compiler weg, der ist mehr als veraltet und hol dir den vc05 express. Wenn die Edition beim Buch dabei war kannste das fast auch schon weg schmeissen


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (15. Januar 2006)

FireFlow hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schmeiss den Compiler weg, der ist mehr als veraltet und hol dir den vc05 express. Wenn die Edition beim Buch dabei war kannste das fast auch schon weg schmeissen


Warum sollte man dieses Buch wegwerfen? An der Sprachspezifikation von C++ hat sich in den letzten paar Jahren nicht so wahnsinnig viel geändert. Außerdem erschien das Buch im Februar 2005, ist also von daher noch recht aktuell.


----------

